
A New Theory of Everything - Geometric Unity Lecture (Video) - kentf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7rd04KzLcg
======
kentf
Still not 100% sure what this all means, but this podcast helped me understand
spinners. I feel like there is an entire area of physics that I have never
heard of. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg93Dm-
vYc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg93Dm-vYc8) (Weinstein and Penrose)

